# Utters... I am utterly confused



## TXMissy (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi!
I have a doeling that appears to be getting a bigger utter. When I got her, it was flat and you really couldn't see her teats now it is starting to pooch. Does this happen regardless? Or only if they are pregnant? She is my first goat and I am clueless. If she is pregnant it would have had to happen before I got her in August.  I do not have an intact male. Thanks!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Oct 18, 2021)

How old? She could just be maturing.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 19, 2021)

Could be preggers....belly size?

Age of doeling?   They CAN form an udder. With milk, called a precocious udder.  Happens mostly with lines that are from heavy milking genetics.  I have one right now that's a long yearling, in heat, virgin and needs to be milked!  It's more rare than not but can happen.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 19, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> How old? She could just be maturing.


Umm..based on the info I got about her she is 10 months old. She will be a year in December.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 19, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Could be preggers....belly size?
> 
> Age of doeling?   They CAN form an udder. With milk, called a precocious udder.  Happens mostly with lines that are from heavy milking genetics.  I have one right now that's a long yearling, in heat, virgin and needs to be milked!  It's more rare than not but can happen.


To me she looks fat.  She is bigger than when I got her for sure. I will look for some pics.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 19, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Could be preggers....belly size?
> 
> Age of doeling?   They CAN form an udder. With milk, called a precocious udder.  Happens mostly with lines that are from heavy milking genetics.  I have one right now that's a long yearling, in heat, virgin and needs to be milked!  It's more rare than not but can happen.


For  whatever reason I cannot get the pics to upload.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 19, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> For  whatever reason I cannot get the pics to upload.


Here is side by side pic. The one on the right is from today. The other one is from a month ago or so.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 20, 2021)

Did you need a little bred doe? Because there's a decent chance you have some on your hands. Just my two cents. A blood test or ultrasound would tell you for sure, but I'd be suspicious if I were you.
Then again she could always just be fat and precocious, but I think she looks like she's carrying passengers. Any noticeable heat cycles?


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 20, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Did you need a little bred doe? Because there's a decent chance you have some on your hands. Just my two cents. A blood test or ultrasound would tell you for sure, but I'd be suspicious if I were you.
> Then again she could always just be fat and precocious, but I think she looks like she's carrying passengers. Any noticeable heat cycles?


I was not trying to breed her at all. She had to have gotten pregnant before I got her. I surely would not have bred her this young. I heard about blood tests and such. I only have 1 other goat and he is a wether and her half brother. I have not noticed any heat cycles since I got her. Once my wether tried to mount her but she was not having it. I am new to goats so I am definitely learning all these things. I haven't noticed any odd behavior at all so far. I am going to just keep an eye on her I guess and see what happens. I didn't think I was feeding too much.  Her brother is not fat. They have access to Timothy hay and whatever is in the yard they want to eat. I give them a cup of feed each in the evening.  That is it.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 20, 2021)

Could you provide a full body picture?


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 20, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Could you provide a full body picture?


Sure!


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 20, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Could you provide a full body picture?


Here is another


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 20, 2021)

Those definitely don't scream open.
Personally I'd count 145-155 days since last exposure to a buck or recently neutered wether and watch her until then, comparing development via pictures as you go. Goats are tricky. She could go either way, but I'd definitely start to wonder if she were mine (strongly with that udder and glowing doe stamp and a lack of heat signs).

Good luck!


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 20, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Those definitely don't scream open.
> Personally I'd count 145-155 days since last exposure to a buck or recently neutered wether and watch her until then, comparing development via pictures as you go. Goats are tricky. She could go either way, but I'd definitely start to wonder if she were mine (strongly).
> 
> Good luck!


Okay the day I picked her up was the last day she was around other goats. I have no idea how many bucks the lady had. I think 8/17 was the date. I will double check the date and start counting.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 20, 2021)

Agree. Looks like pregnant!   😁 

In first pics, you can see definate belly drop along with the udder.  She won't go until Jan, IMO.   Maybe Thanksgiving ....  Congrats!   Too late now.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 20, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Agree. Looks like pregnant!   😁
> 
> In first pics, you can see definate belly drop along with the udder.  She won't go until Jan, IMO.   Maybe Thanksgiving ....  Congrats!   Too late now.


Wow! Thanksgiving would be awesome.  My birthday is the day after so that would be a great gift.. if they are healthy.  Do the normally have 1 or 2? I guess I need to start learning all I can!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 21, 2021)

Ok. Ok....I'm only guessing!!!  😁   only photos but, I'm thinking somewhere around another 4-6 wks.   I look at udders and teats on mine.  You can check ligaments but mine don't like that!   With a first freshener, they haven't always read the instruction books.    But, if mine that's where I'd guess her to be.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Ok. Ok....I'm only guessing!!!  😁   only photos but, I'm thinking somewhere around another 4-6 wks.   I look at udders and teats on mine.  You can check ligaments but mine don't like that!   With a first freshener, they haven't always read the instruction books.    But, if mine that's where I'd guess her to be.


Right I know you are guessing.. but I like your guess.  Some people think she is just fat. I am clueless. This would be her first kid. I surely don't know so I guess we will wait and see.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 21, 2021)

Just FYI for the future of your goat adventure: Bucklings need to be separated from does including mom, sisters, herd aunties quite soon as starting around 6-8 weeks they can extend and therefore breed (short 2-3x daily supervised nursing sessions okay). And doelings cycle way too early too, as now you know-I've heard 8-12 weeks. So you may need to set up a monastery after she kids if she has a buckling. But having an "uncle" wether will help as bucklings transition.

With any luck, you'll have just does.

Sorry it looks like you get dumped into "breeding" now. Some breeders don't seem to think their doelings will cycle so young or bucklings be up to the task. And now if all goes well it looks like you might get some bonus goats.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Just FYI for the future of your goat adventure: Bucklings need to be separated from does including mom, sisters, herd aunties quite soon as starting around 6-8 weeks they can extend and therefore breed (short 2-3x daily supervised nursing sessions okay). And doelings cycle way too early too, as now you know-I've heard 8-12 weeks. So you may need to set up a monastery after she kids if she has a buckling. But having an "uncle" wether will help as bucklings transition.
> 
> With any luck, you'll have just does.
> 
> Sorry it looks like you get dumped into "breeding" now. Some breeders don't seem to think their doelings will cycle so young or bucklings be up to the task. And now if all goes well it looks like you might get some bonus goats.


Yes! That I did know. I have been reading as much as I can. I have already decided if there are any boys they will be banded as soon as they can be. I just have to learn how to do that too. Do does normally have 1 or 2 kids for their first pregnancy? I know breeds are different and there is no way to know for sure, but... generally speaking.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> Yes! That I did know. I have been reading as much as I can. I have already decided if there are any boys they will be banded as soon as they can be. I just have to learn how to do that too. Do does normally have 1 or 2 kids for their first pregnancy? I know breeds are different and there is no way to know for sure, but... generally speaking.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> Yes! That I did know. I have been reading as much as I can. I have already decided if there are any boys they will be banded as soon as they can be. I just have to learn how to do that too. Do does normally have 1 or 2 kids for their first pregnancy? I know breeds are different and there is no way to know for sure, but... generally speaking.



Also, I did some calculations based off the information I got from the lady that I bought the goats from. My doelings birthday is Dec 18, 2020. So...hoping she didn't get pregnant before 5 or 6 months, that will put her a kidding in November or Dec.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 21, 2021)

Dwarves have as many as they want. What you want is for her to have more than one so they are more likely to be nice and small.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Dwarves have as many as they want. What you want is for her to have more than one so they are more likely to be nice and small.


Well okay then. I'll pray there is 2. Lol


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 21, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> Yes! That I did know. I have been reading as much as I can. I have already decided if there are any boys they will be banded as soon as they can be. I just have to learn how to do that too. Do does normally have 1 or 2 kids for their first pregnancy? I know breeds are different and there is no way to know for sure, but... generally speaking.


Just tossing in...  I greatly prefer cutting out testicles.  Heal way faster, way less pain over all.  Just nicer.  I like doing it at a month of age.  There are many you tube videos you can watch to learn how.



rachels.haven said:


> Dwarves have as many as they want. What you want is for her to have more than one so they are more likely to be nice and small.



Yep... 2 is so much nicer,  easier to get them out.


----------



## TXMissy (Oct 21, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> Just tossing in...  I greatly prefer cutting out testicles.  Heal way faster, way less pain over all.  Just nicer.  I like doing it at a month of age.  There are many you tube videos you can watch to learn how.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... 2 is so much nicer,  easier to get them out.


Oh my ...cutting them out? I didn't know that was a thing you could do on your own. I will have to look into that. Thanks!


----------



## TXMissy (Nov 24, 2021)

Mini Horses said:


> Agree. Looks like pregnant!   😁
> 
> In first pics, you can see definate belly drop along with the udder.  She won't go until Jan, IMO.   Maybe Thanksgiving ....  Congrats!   Too late now.


Check out this pic! Almost a month after the other one I posted! We are patiently waiting!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 24, 2021)

So...one thing on testicles "cut out". You cut the bottom of scrotum sac and basically pull the testes out, they stretch the cord and it helps seal it.  Careful cause if you cut wrong, lots of blood!  Done right, little.  Best to have a mentor!    🙄

Ok you guys, stop cringing, wipe those tears and pray we don't meet in an alley!!!  🤣😎😲


----------



## TXMissy (Nov 24, 2021)

Did you see the new pic of her I posted? 


Mini Horses said:


> So...one thing on testicles "cut out". You cut the bottom of scrotum sac and basically pull the testes out, they stretch the cord and it helps seal it.  Careful cause if you cut wrong, lots of blood!  Done right, little.  Best to have a mentor!    🙄
> 
> Ok you guys, stop cringing, wipe those tears and pray we don't meet in an alley!!!  🤣😎😲


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 24, 2021)

See how those teats are pointing out?   I bet the udder is getting tight!  If so, you should have babes soon! We're waiting with ya!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 24, 2021)

I would have to agree with everyone else.  I do not have goats but we have sheep and I have farm sat for friends with over 50 meat does and had lots of babies to deal with.  If she is a about a year when she kids that is not as bad as if she was 7-8 months.  She looks to have some pretty good growth.  Do not over feed her as she gets closer so the kids don't keep getting alot bigger.   They do the most growing size wise in the last 30-45 days... like a calf in a cow does it's greatest amount of size growth in the last 60-80 days.   
I hope she kids without any major problems for you.  2 would be nice as long as they come out one at a time and don't get tangled up in there.... most multiples come the way they should, so we will be praying.  
Are you going to milk her or let her raise the babies or a combination?


----------



## TXMissy (Nov 25, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I would have to agree with everyone else.  I do not have goats but we have sheep and I have farm sat for friends with over 50 meat does and had lots of babies to deal with.  If she is a about a year when she kids that is not as bad as if she was 7-8 months.  She looks to have some pretty good growth.  Do not over feed her as she gets closer so the kids don't keep getting alot bigger.   They do the most growing size wise in the last 30-45 days... like a calf in a cow does it's greatest amount of size growth in the last 60-80 days.
> I hope she kids without any major problems for you.  2 would be nice as long as they come out one at a time and don't get tangled up in there.... most multiples come the way they should, so we will be praying.
> Are you going to milk her or let her raise the babies or a combination?


We are going to let her just feed her kid or kids. I have no intention of milking her.


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 25, 2021)

Also, mammals have udders.....not utters.  

Hope she does good for you.  She looks like she is in nice shape so I think you will do good.


----------



## TXMissy (Nov 30, 2021)

Still pregnant!


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 30, 2021)

TXMissy said:


> Still pregnant!


Well... she does look wider. 



I wonder how many are in there.

How soft are her ligaments?


----------



## BarnOwl (Dec 1, 2021)

Wow, that sure would be a surprise! I can't wait to see how many she has. Did you tell the breeder? Do they know who the sire might be? There's no chance a larger breed buck got to her is there?


----------



## PattyNH (Mar 21, 2022)

Any update for us??

EDIT: Nevermind I found your pics of Huck ❤️ He is adorable!!


----------

